# Get paid or not?



## Jim Stafford (Aug 23, 2009)

First off I will lay the groundwork.  I have been working wih the track photographer at my local racetrack.  Over the last few weeks he has been showing me the ropes and I have been learning quickly.  My stuff has been pretty good and according to him it has caught the attantion of a lot of the drivers and other track people.  Good enough that he has asked me if I want to shoot full time so he can do other things also.  The owner of the track has also approached me about shootig full time.  I say these things only to qualify the quality of my work.  To date he has not paid me anything.  There has been much talk.  He keeps asking me what I want and I keep telling him I have no idea what my stuff is worth just do what he thinks is right.  I have given him  lot of good stuff.  A lot of my work is not only on his site but it is on the track site also.

Last night he wanted to go shoot a wedding so he askd if I would shoot the track.  I would be the main photographer and he would have another person do some pit work and heat winners.  He made it very clear that he wanted me doing the "money" shots.  Those are the heat races which are in the daylight that the racesrs like better and the feature winners.  I told him I would but I needed to get paid.  We settled on $100.

Now here is he rub.  It started raining and the races were cancelled about half way through.  Do I still get my $100?  I was there from 4:00pm until 9:00pm.  I took allmost 700 shots.  In reviewing them it is my best work.  I was really on my game.  I think he is still getting his money's worth by far.  I never saw the other phoographer, I heard she was there.  Luckily I kept all my gear dry


----------



## jess28 (Aug 23, 2009)

Glad you were able to keep your equipment dry!  
I think it depends on what you captured and what you were paid to capture.  If the shots you got were of landscape and whatnot around the track but not of any cars then I would think you wouldn't be paid for photographing races.  If the ones you got were of the races and what you were being paid to shoot, however weather ended it a bit early then I see no reason you shouldn't still be paid.  
Is he the one selling the images?  Will he profit from your work?


----------



## camz (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't see why not. He did clearly mention that he wanted to you cover the "money shots' which you obviously did since you were there until 9. Unless there were other conditions in the contract(only verbal ?) that states you were getting paid on a per hour rate or you had to shoot until a certain time or you had to get a certain amount of shots...etc. If nothing like that was agreed upon I think you deserve the $100 dollars since you've achieve the main objective especially if you think that he's getting his money's worth.


----------



## Jim Stafford (Aug 23, 2009)

Between the hot laps and the heat races that were run I have full shots of each car on the track, a closeup of the driver(driver and number on the door), and action shots.  My panning shots are better than normal.  The only thing did not get were feature winner cicle shots becouse no features were run.  I also got a lot of pit shots.  The people in the pits seem very interested in them.

I'm thinking I showed up and worked as contracted.  The weather is out of my control.


----------



## camz (Aug 23, 2009)

:thumbup: Given that I say demand what you think you deserve.


----------



## craig (Aug 23, 2009)

No question; you get paid for the work you provided. Extra credit for shooting in the rain. Judging from the info provided it seems you are on the right track to becoming a strong photographer. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 24, 2009)

Jim Stafford said:


> We settled on $100.



And, there it is....  your answer.  

This is not about the quality of your work.  He knows what you do...  great or bad...  doesn't matter.

Remember that this is not personal.  The two of you made an agreement.  You did your part, now he does his.

Don't be timid about asking for what is yours.  Believe me, nobody will be shy about asking you to deliver what you promise.

-Pete


----------



## epp_b (Aug 24, 2009)

> He made it very clear that he wanted me doing the "money" shots.


I lol'd


----------



## Jim Stafford (Aug 25, 2009)

As I thought he would.  I received an email asking about the races getting rained out and how much did I think he should pay me.  We talked and he is paying the agreed amount, $100.

So my first paid shoot is behind me.

Oh and epp b, not sure what you were laughing at.  I checked out your site.  You might want to hire me for any action/sports stuff also.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 25, 2009)

It wasn't a rip, if you're over 18 google 'money shot' before you get too cocky (no pun intended).


----------



## Jim Stafford (Aug 25, 2009)

LOL, I'm at work so I think I may pass on the money shot google.  My bad, I appologize.


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh heck... want a laugh?  Even *I* did not know that!  :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## epp_b (Aug 25, 2009)

> Oh and epp b, not sure what you were laughing at. I checked out your site. You might want to hire me for any action/sports stuff also.


No, no, I meant *no *insult towards your work (I hadn't even seen it yet).  As others have already pointed out, these days, "money shot" means... well... something _other_ than what you meant by it 

Also, for the record, I have a lot of old crappy shots on my site that I need to get rid of, I've just been really busy lately and haven't gotten around to it   Even so, I don't think that left-hook was called for.


_EDIT: Curses! Stupid typos _


----------



## ocular (Aug 25, 2009)

I like this version of the money shot http://superhumanoids.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/319538244_14734b20bc.jpg  - from google (work safe)


----------



## skieur (Aug 31, 2009)

Jim Stafford said:


> Do I still get my $100?  I was there from 4:00pm until 9:00pm.  I took allmost 700 shots.  In reviewing them it is my best work.  I was really on my game.  I think he is still getting his money's worth by far.  I never saw the other phoographer, I heard she was there.  Luckily I kept all my gear dry



No matter how you calculate it $100 barely qualifies as a tip for 5 hours work and 700 shots. I am sure that you probably had expenses to cover as well.
If it was cancelled half way through, then the full assignment would have been a total of 10 hours.  

You need to ask for a higher amount in future.

skieur


----------



## chammer (Aug 31, 2009)

ocular said:


> I like this version of the money shot http://superhumanoids.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/319538244_14734b20bc.jpg  - from google (work safe)



lol thats great. thanks!


----------

